
Mayor London Breed seals deal for 1,100 new homes near Balboa Park BART - jseliger
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Balboa-Reservoir-developers-San-Francisco-strike-15232704.php
======
masonic
Developers are only paying $9K/unit in developer fees, which is _less than one
third_ of the _known_ costs for _just_ transportation and general
infrastructure (per figures quoted in the article), with _nothing_ towards
schools.

This isn't kicking the can down the road; the can isn't even making it out of
the driveway.

------
jseliger
That's only 64.7 per acre: a really low number for a city suffering from an
acute housing shortage.

Mayors should not need to be tied into every housing deal.
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/what-housing-crisis-in-japan-
ho...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/what-housing-crisis-in-japan-home-prices-
stay-flat-11554210002)

